# Hms Gypsy



## PETER BARRY RUFF (Oct 1, 2009)

I had an uncle (Bill Holden) who was a stoker on board Gypsy when she hit the mine at Harwich in 1939, does anyone know where he was buried and exactly how many casualties there were?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

D/SS 123129 Stoker 1st Class Holden is recorded on Panel 34 Column 2 of the Plymouth War Memoral. Husband of Emily Holden of Moston, Manchester. There is no place of burial recorded.
30 members of the crew of HMS Gypsy lost their lives.
If you would care to type HMS Gypsy into the search forums box on this site you will find the loss of 'Gypsy' has been discussed at some length and may add some further information about her for you.
Regards
Peter4447


----------



## andycadams (Aug 3, 2005)

Peter

There are two options for burial locations, firstly in the church at HMS Ganges at Shotley (most likely), the other is at St Pauls Church at Parkeston (Harwich) as part of HMS Badger. I am overseas at the moment so do not have access to records, but I believe that there is quite a detailed account in Battle of the East Coast by J P Foynes (private publication but with ISBN number) which may shed greater light.

With best wishes.

AndyCAdams


----------

